# What to stain or coat my burnt Cypress coffee table with.



## MBozeman87 (Mar 5, 2018)

I need help with finishing a coffee table that I have made out of Cypress. I used a torch to burn the wood and then sanded in down so it wouldn't be so dark. I need all the suggestions and information I can get on what to stain or coat it with. I don't want to go to dark and would like to keep it as natural looking color as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Keep it simple and perhaps finish with blonde shellac.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

burnt cypress ? can you post some photos ? sounds interesting.

but, for your question: "would like to keep it as natural looking color as possible. "

[natural cypress is not burned].


----------



## MBozeman87 (Mar 5, 2018)

John Smith what I meant was the wood that isn't burnt I would like to keep similiar to the color it already is. Don't want the put something on it that will make it a lot darker is all I meant. Keep in mind that in these pictures the table isn't completely yet so don't be to harsh with your comments. Thinking about adding a bottom rack to put stuff or just to prop feet on. What y'all think? This is only my second wood project on my own so I'm proud of it.


----------



## MBozeman87 (Mar 5, 2018)

What would y'all suggest since I've put pictures up on what to put on it? Really just want protection or should I stain it too?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

very cool !! it has a nice patina to it. you should be proud to show it off.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Polycrylic comes in a satin finish that would encapsulate, protect and the satin finish I think is more appropriate for the theme of the table than anything glossy. It's also water-based so application and cleanup is easy.


----------



## MBozeman87 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is this going to be used indoors or outside?


----------



## MBozeman87 (Mar 5, 2018)

Inside


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Then Polycrylic should do a good job,it takes a minimum of two coats.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a very western looking tavern / steak house table. So it should be coated with whiskey, beer and bread crumbs from garlic bread. I would think steak juice and barbecue sauce is ok too.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would suggest plain oil based polyurethane applied like an oil finish. I use use Minwax, satin in this case. Thin it 1 to 1 with mineral spirits, flood it on, keep it wet for 10-15 minutes, wipe it off. Repeat at least 3 times. You could do a last coat as wipe on, leaving a thin film. Test on the bottom or a piece of scrap.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Jim, a water base finish is the only thing that will not alter the color, initially it will look browner, just because its wet, but when it dries it will dry clear.
Any solvent, or oil will react with the tannins in the wood and with cypress it usually goes brown with a amber tint to it as I recall .


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Agree wb is best if you dont want any color, but it will look very lifeless, no chatoyance. OB poly will make add some very light tone, and make it look wet, as well as add chatoyance depending on the sheen. Wetting with ms is close. Whatever you use, seal up the bottom well.


----------



## AxkMan (Jan 20, 2018)

If you want to stain, you can use a lighter tone of the stains. They don't stain very well but bring it to a lighter color.


----------

